# صلاة لابونا داود لمعي جميلة جدا



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*صلاة لابونا داود لمعي جميلة جدا *

[YOUTUBE]Td7g7lljVmQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ميرنا (17 سبتمبر 2011)

فظيعة يا ابو تربو لانى من محبى ابونا داود


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> فظيعة يا ابو تربو لانى من محبى ابونا داود


وأنا كمان بحب أبونا دواد لمعى عظاته حلوة خاااااااااااالص وبسيط جدآآآآآآ
+ربنا يديم كهنوته

آمين


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

آميــن
ربنا يباركك ويفرحك
 شكرا جدا
 روعه جدا​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> آميــن
> ربنا يباركك ويفرحك
> شكرا جدا
> روعه جدا​​


آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى يا أستاذنا للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*آمين آمين آمين شكــــــــــرا*​


----------



## إسرافيل (17 سبتمبر 2011)

آمييييييييييين


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين آمين آمين شكــــــــــرا*​


آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى يا أستاذنا للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

فارقليط قال:


> آمييييييييييين


آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## إسرافيل (22 سبتمبر 2011)

آمييييييييييييييين


----------



## إسرافيل (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ءامييييييييييييين


----------

